

OpenOffice 3.0–How to Get it Early, Including for the Mac - sant0sk1
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/10/10/openoffice-30-how-to-get-it-early-including-for-the-mac/

======
thomasmallen
Congrats to the OOo guys on providing a native Mac port! This is a step in the
right direction.

However, this is a feeble effort compared to the far superior NeoOffice port.
Slow, ugly; it looks like it was thrown together very quickly. I 'm crossing
my fingers that at some point OpenOffice treats the Mac platform as a first-
class citizen. Until then, I'll stick with NeoOffice.

~~~
netcan
I'm quite happy with NeoOffice, personally.

------
Alex3917
Well, at least including x86 macs...

This is the first time that the killer apps that would make me want to buy a
new computer are all open source. The new open office, the new gimp, etc.

~~~
schizoidboy
I'm a bit naïve about Macs... Can someone explain to me why many open source
programs need to be "ported" to a Mac? Isn't it just a make -> make install?

~~~
smanek
Usually that does work but there are a few issues.

First of all, since there is no package management to speak of, you often run
into dependency hell (A requires B requires C requires D ...). Thankfully, we
have macports (think of it like a limited version of apt) to get around most
of those problems.

The real issue, for graphical apps at least, is that X11 apps don't look and
feel like native Mac apps which run on Quartz (correct me if I'm mistaken).

------
tdavis
Or just download the perfectly capable RC3 from openoffice.org and wait a few
days...

~~~
kylec
They're actually on RC4 now:

<http://download.openoffice.org/680/>

~~~
tdavis
Point and Match, sir!

------
charlesju
docs.google.com!!!

But in all seriousness, Open Office is such an awesome product, I just hope
3.0 works well on the Mac.

~~~
unexpected
OpenOffice.org is a great product, but it's never going to be taken seriously
mainstream with a name like "openoffice.org"

~~~
nailer
In much the same way Microsoft Office 2007 is just called Office 2007,
OpenOffice.org is just called OpenOffice by regular folks.

------
newt0311
Umm... LaTeX >>> WYSIWYG document editors.

